# From friend @ Rogers: iPhone coming last 1/4 07.



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

A friend of mine works in Customer Service at Rogers. He says it's coming... they're hammering out rates.

Then, I read this article today that -- with Apple and Google teamed up -- makes a lot of sense to me.

http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/...=81993157-2bba-4ff0-adbf-ce3c3bad3cae&k=45729


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Goople Wireless Services coming to Canada? Yeah, baby! An Apple/Google branded carrier might be the ticket.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I think if we average out what everybody's friend in Rogers customer service says the date will be early October.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

That article just confirms what I've written previously about iPhone rates in Canada. I stated we shouldn't be concerned. The rate will be good and in line with ATT.

Newcomers to the Mac platform don't entirely understand what it all means. There is a reason why there is almost a cult-like following. Unlike virtually any other tech company, Apple stands out. It's not simply because they make good products. It goes beyond that. Steve Jobs truly cares about the consumer and is not just out for a fast buck, though Apple is really raking it in these days. No, SJ is out to look after our welfare too. He went after the music industry and played hardball with them. We got out 99 cent music downloads. He went after the money grabbing wireless providers and managed to reign in ATT. He'll do the same with Rogers.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

*a little bird told me...*

Unfortunately I cannot vouch for the following first hand but an acquaintance of mine that has a good friend working at Rogers said that his friend saw Apple branded boxes being delivered to a storage location. That same person hinted that there is a plan for August distribution in Canada. Due to high data rates I hope either Rogers will bow to the ATT model dictated by Apple or a Google/Apple wireless solution in Canada will arrive


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Well I've been thinking to myself that we'll get em for September.... either way, I'm getting one, and I can't frickin wait!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I think if we average out what everybody's friend in Rogers customer service says the date will be early October.


:lmao:


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I think if we average out what everybody's friend in Rogers customer service says the date will be early October.


What year? :lmao:


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> :lmao:


I too laughed my AO at that.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

A friend of mine does the phone menus for Rogers and he's doing them for the iphone right now ("For the iphone data rape, press one"). 

Rock solid info. 

Me, I'm getting out the hand creme over a possible Apple/Google takeover. Also not holding my breath. 

There is so much hatred towards Rogers that the market is ready.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

imachungry said:


> There is so much hatred towards Rogers that the market is ready.


damn straight


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

imachungry said:


> There is so much hatred towards Rogers that the market is ready.


For good reason.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

early 4th quarter sounds like reality.
testing is going on, but specific dates have not been set.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

While I am getting giddy with joy over the idea of being able to get an iPhone, my credit card is beginning to look nervous with the upcoming purchase of a MacPro, FCS2 (upgrade) *and* potentially an iPhone... ;-)


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I just hope mr Jobs will force Roger's hand into creating a couple of iPhone plans like he did with ATT in the US. Otherwise the product will fail in Canada! I would continue using my unbricked iPhone on wifi and my SE Z710 on Fido in the city.

Guy


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*iPhone already here ?*

http://www.electronista.com/articles/07/07/14/iphone.at.rogers/

This links to the Peterborough Call Center already having them on the floor, and are providing Canada wide support for ATT iPhone customers on the roam. My recent visit to the Markham office for Security Development, several of the top Executive Relations Management team are already activated on Rogers and using them, and after a quick look see the only difference that I could quickly identify was the sim cards for the USA ( ICCID ) numbers start with 8901 and the Rogers sims start with 8930. So I called Rogers, playing stupid and told them I just bought a new sim and needed to activate, the US sims are not registered on Rogers network and can not be, but the Rogers Sims register on AT&T.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Not really news.... Already been discussed to death over here... http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/53859-iphone-canada.html

It's extremely unlikely that the Peterborough call centre is using Rogers-activated phones for a lot of reasons, not the least of which is that if they're providing support for _U.S.-based_ iPhone customers, they would need to have the same configuration.


----------



## Tom Thomas (Feb 7, 2005)

Well good evening guys and dolls.
I have one of the new iphones and i am at the moment useing it with one of the hacks,
But no phone operation.
only wifi/ ipod / video and such.
What my thoughts are, When the iphone does come to canada/ toronto.
will i be able to use it with the carrier which ever one it ends up being. rogers or what ever?


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

That's anybody's guess at this point. Traditionally, phones have been locked to a specific carrier, regardless of whether the manufacturer makes them available to multiple carriers. Then again, however, the iPhone is a completely different device in terms of how its locked to a particular network.

At this point, nobody's entirely sure how the locking works, but it's entirely possible that it's based completely in the firmware -- since the device was designed to be locked to an single carrier initially, and is only designed to be used with a close relationship with that carrier and Apple (via iTunes), it's entirely possible that the locking is simply built-in to the firmware, and therefore it is conceivably possible for a new firmware version to be released that would work on the Rogers network.

It's unlikely the devices are "hardware-locked" in any non-reversible way since Apple isn't probably too keen on maintaining separate production lines for separate carriers. They're going to produce one device, and it will either be locked through the version of the firmware that is placed on it (and/or iTunes activation processes), or there is some sort of subsidy lock code that is independent from the firmware (which is how just about every other cell phone works).

So the short answer is that it's entirely _possible_. However, I wouldn't buy an iPhone in the expectation that this is going to be an option, since nobody knows for certain, and it's equally possible that there is a carrier lock that is separate from the firmware.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Here is a little more hear-say for you. My coworker knows a person fairly high up at Rogers. Rogers is trying to work out the data rates, but in the end the iPhone will not be available in Canada till *mid next year*.  So this means Europe and China will be getting the iPhone b4 Canada.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ColBalt said:


> Here is a little more hear-say for you. My coworker knows a person fairly high up at Rogers. Rogers is trying to work out the data rates, but in the end the iPhone will not be available in Canada till *mid next year*.  So this means Europe and China will be getting the iPhone b4 Canada.


We'll just factor that into the average times. And my cousin's ex-wife's butler's cheese source says early September.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

HowEver said:


> We'll just factor that into the average times. And my cousin's ex-wife's butler's cheese source says early September.


... and my bank manager's housecleaner's chiropodist's dogwalker says early December.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My neighbour's aunt's sister's gardener's cousin's partner-in-crime's dentist's accountant's taxidermist friend doesn't even know what an iPhone is. Imagine that.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who says the iPhone is coming out tomorrow. I guess it's true.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Save Ferris


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hmm ... I wonder if while not locked to one vendor, the phones may be locked to a group of vendors. I could for example take a Rogers branded iPhone, and when traveling to the UK for 3 months, buy a Vodafone SIM [giving the example of that being the UK carrier] and use the same phone in the UK, now THAT would be cool. That allows carriers to tie their own customers into contracts while not gouging users that need to travel internationally.


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

imachungry said:


> There is so much hatred towards Rogers that the market is ready.


This I never understand . I travel a lot and rely on my phone and the one thing I can say about my Rogers Pearl is that I get a signal just about everywhere in the world. I have cohorts that have to use my phone in such remote locations as Saskatoon as their phones don't work..

You pay for what you get. A working phone to me is what my business relies on, and Rogers has supplied that service for 12 years with little problem. Customer service has been excellent. My Pearl broke they gave me a loaner right away and my new unit arrived by mail two days later. 

I have had Rogers phone me and shown me how I can save money based on my calling patterns.. 

If you are just a pleasure user in Toronto , Rogers may not be for you as their are cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I have had my Rogers phone for a mere 2 weeks, and it has already paid for itself, allowing me to have service in places Telus/Mike never let me, Beach areas (from Port dover to Long Point, to the Sand Hills!), and even inside that pesky Sobey's grocery store in my home town, where I've NEVER had service in over 10 years!

For my location, having service feels like a bonus! When in reality it's what I was paying Bell and Telus for for YEARS that they could never supply.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

ender78 said:


> Hmm ... I wonder if while not locked to one vendor, the phones may be locked to a group of vendors. I could for example take a Rogers branded iPhone, and when traveling to the UK for 3 months, buy a Vodafone SIM [giving the example of that being the UK carrier] and use the same phone in the UK, now THAT would be cool. That allows carriers to tie their own customers into contracts while not gouging users that need to travel internationally.


Isn't Rogers GSM? I thought that meant you can use your iPhone anywhere there is any provider.... no?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Elric said:


> Isn't Rogers GSM? I thought that meant you can use your iPhone anywhere there is any provider.... no?


SIM lock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Rogers coverage might be good, but the customer service is the pits. A few years back I had a Motorola c333 which was replaced 4 times by Rogers and when I wanted to go to a different model at no cost they said "no, just take another refurb c333 with all the same problems as the last one"... And that's not to mention the billing problems i've had with them. My contract ended a year ago and it was very happy day...

Based on my friends,workmates and family who've used Rogers I'd say for every satisfied customer there's about 10 that are not satisfied with Rogers customer service.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

stinand said:


> This I never understand . I travel a lot and rely on my phone and the one thing I can say about my Rogers Pearl is that I get a signal just about everywhere in the world. I have cohorts that have to use my phone in such remote locations as Saskatoon as their phones don't work..
> 
> You pay for what you get. A working phone to me is what my business relies on, and Rogers has supplied that service for 12 years with little problem. Customer service has been excellent. My Pearl broke they gave me a loaner right away and my new unit arrived by mail two days later.
> 
> ...


I don't want this to sound harsh, but if you don't understand why there's so much hatred towards Rogers, either you work for them, or you've had your head up...er, in the sand for a long while. 

It's not about the quality of their cell phone network, but their policies and general way of doing business. Consumers hate Rogers with a passion. "Negative option billing" ring a bell?


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

imachungry said:


> There is so much hatred towards Rogers that the market is ready.


Until there is a viable alternative to Rogers we are stuck with them. Look at who the competition is... or was. Both Bell and Rogers own smaller carriers, FIDO and TELUS. 

Bell has very poor signal where I am. If there is a signal, a local call sometimes becomes a long distance call because a tower from another area code gets the signal. Bell would also like to force its customers to use automatic billing. My dad WAS a Bell cell customer and would send his payments in as soon as he received his bill. Well last 3 times he tells me they have charged him for a late payment. After he looked into this he found out that the address payments are sent to is just a step on the way to the 'real' payment centre. I guess they hold checks there for quite a period of time, thus making a once early payment a late payment. 

Anyone want to shoot a pair of annoying beavers?

Steve


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry guys... I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but I have heard that it is going to be a long while until the iPhone will be available in Canada through Rogers. There are some "network" issues and my guess is that Apple is going to try to force iPhone data plan like in the US which will probably show how ridiculesly high current data plans are and may put a serious dent into Rogers's obsene prices.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

guye said:


> Sorry guys... I don't want to be the bearer of bad news but I have heard that it is going to be a long while until the iPhone will be available in Canada through Rogers. There are some "network" issues and my guess is that Apple is going to try to force iPhone data plan like in the US which will probably show how ridiculesly high current data plans are and may put a serious dent into Rogers's obsene prices.


What seems to have changed? It went from "unloading Apple boxes in Rogers warehouses" to "not for a long time"


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm a Rogers customer, and i'm generally happy with their service (including customer service). I find it's usually hit or miss when I call in to add something or remove something. Depending on who you get on the other end, you can either be a happy customer or a pissed off customer.

If I read online or hear from a friend that they're getting such and such a deal from Rogers, I usually call in and try to get something similar. Lately, I haven't called in much as I'm pretty content with my plan, but their billing system leaves something to be desired. All of my monthly bills should be exactly the same, I never go over my minutes or have any additional/extra charges, yet my bills are never the same each month. I'll never be able to decipher their abysmal statements, I think they're made confusing on purpose so that you never know what exactly you're being charged for. Calling in to get clarification is never a help because the price that they tell you (from what I can tell) is the the CSR's best guess at what you'll actually be paying.

Then again, I use my phone as just a phone so I don't have any gripes about data rates or anything like that. I have found that recently I'm getting more Network Busy failures than I've ever gotten - which isn't a good thing when all of Rogers' commercials emphasize that they have the best network in Canada.

But, given the choice between Rogers, Bell and Telus, I think Rogers is the lesser of the three evils. I don't want to venture into the minefield that Bell's sewn for themselves, and I don't have any grudges with Telus, I just find all their phones too girly and delicate. I'd love to get on the CDMA bandwagon, but the idea of hanging onto a phone for 3 years and the only source for a new or replacement phone being Telus rubs me the wrong way. At least with Rogers, if I trash my phone I don't have to buy it from them, I just have to make sure that it's compatible with the network.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Crewser said:


> Until there is a viable alternative to Rogers we are stuck with them. Look at who the competition is... or was. Both Bell and Rogers own smaller carriers, FIDO and TELUS.


I thought that Bell/Telus deal fell through. Besides, Telus is not that small.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Gene Rayburn said:


> What seems to have changed? It went from "unloading Apple boxes in Rogers warehouses" to "not for a long time"


As I mentioned in the first entry I personally did not see the boxes I heard it from a third party. Regarding the last entry I briefly met some people who are involved in the cellular industry at the network level. I showed them my iPhone (they were impressed by it) and they kind if threw a few words. Which I understood were just what I wrote. If you notice reports from financial analysts lately you will also note that Europe and the far east are mentioned as next in line for iPhone distribution but there us no word of Canada. It could be a coincidence.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

guye said:


> As I mentioned in the first entry I personally did not see the boxes I heard it from a third party. Regarding the last entry I briefly met some people who are involved in the cellular industry at the network level. I showed them my iPhone (they were impressed by it) and they kind if threw a few words. Which I understood were just what I wrote. If you notice reports from financial analysts lately you will also note that Europe and the far east are mentioned as next in line for iPhone distribution but there us no word of Canada. It could be a coincidence.


Alright, so it's not *directly* contradictory (as in the same guy told you that things have changed). Only time will tell


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

hayesk said:


> I thought that Bell/Telus deal fell through. Besides, Telus is not that small.


you're right, Telus was not the winning bidder. also, Telus was going to be the buyer in that deal, not Bell.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

*Who cares about a Rogers/Apple deal???!!*

*Today I got my TurboSim and a friend and I got it working on Rogers, unlocked. *

Beat my self-imposed deadline by a week or so. :clap: 

Don't send me a boatload of PM's. There are plenty of threads about this on hackintosh and bladox. 

Yea baby!


----------

